# Einspeisung von oben



## matty (26 März 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

immer häufiger soll die Zuleitung zu unseren Schaltschränken von oben kommen - verstehe ich auch, da meistens die Energie über Kabeltrassen an der Hallendecke verteilt wird.

Klassisch sind die Einspeiseklemmen unten links auf der Montageplatte angeordnet, will ich also dem Kundenwunsch nachkommen habe ich zwei Optionen:

- Kabeltrasse nach unten zum Sockel des Schranks legen lassen und Zuleitung unten in den Schrank einführen
- mit der Zuleitung durch das Dach des Schranks kommen und via Kabelkanal nach unten zu den Einspeiseklemmen führen

Bei kleineren Querschnitten ist die zweite Option unproblematisch, bei größeren Zuleitungen schwer handelbar.


Ist es zulässig die Einspeiseklemmen oben auf der Montageplatte anzuordnen und dann den Hauptschalter von oben Einzuspeisen - praktisch den Montageplattenaufbau umzudrehen?
Wie macht ihr das? 

LG


----------



## PN/DP (26 März 2020)

Zulässig ist das. Kabeleinführung durch das Schaltschrankdach würde ich aber nicht machen. Bei alle Schränken wo ich bisher Kabeleinführung durch das Schaltschrankdach gesehen habe ist irgendwann mal Wasser durch die Dachlöcher gekommen ... :shock:

Harald


----------



## MFreiberger (26 März 2020)

Moin,



PN/DP schrieb:


> Zulässig ist das. Kabeleinführung durch das Schaltschrankdach würde ich aber nicht machen. Bei alle Schränken wo ich bisher Kabeleinführung durch das Schaltschrankdach gesehen habe ist irgendwann mal Wasser durch die Dachlöcher gekommen ... :shock:



Ich habe mal gehört: "Der Strom fließt von oben nach unten durch den Schaltschrank." Damit wurde die Installations eines Sammelschienensystems oben im Schaltschrank begründet 

Da, wo ich bisher gearbeitet hatte, haben wir kein Wasserproblem gehabt. Meistens wurd die Zuleitung unten eingeführt (aber nicht immer). Die Abgänge waren bei Maschinen meistens unten und bei Verteilerschränken meistens oben.

Aber wo viel mit Wasser hantiert wird (Lebensmittelindustrie, Fischfabriken), kann ich PN/DPs Einwand mit dem Wasser durchaus nachvollziehen.

Also kommt es auf die Umgebungsbedingungen an.

Bei Eurocopter werden Schaltschränke beispielsweise mit einem Druckluftzugang ausgerüstet. Damit wird verhindert, dass ggf. Kohlefasern in den Schaltschrank eindringen und einen Kurzschluß verursachen.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## PN/DP (26 März 2020)

Es braucht nicht "viel" Wasser, es reicht schon wenn der Raum mit dem Schaltschrank klimatisiert ist und das Rohr mit dem Kältemittel oder das Klimaaggregat ist irgendwo über dem Schrank. Dann bekommt man unmerklich ein Tropfwasser-Problem. Also besser nie Löcher im Schaltschrankdach.

Harald


----------



## Ing_Lupo (26 März 2020)

Hallo

sehe ich auch so.

Warum aber S Verteilungen so gebaut werden muss man nicht verstehen.

Ein Pkt. weniger Platzbedarf neben der NSHV.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 März 2020)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Es braucht nicht "viel" Wasser, es reicht schon wenn der Raum mit dem Schaltschrank klimatisiert ist und das Rohr mit dem Kältemittel oder das Klimaaggregat ist irgendwo über dem Schrank. Dann bekommt man unmerklich ein Tropfwasser-Problem. Also besser nie Löcher im Schaltschrankdach.
> 
> Harald




Ja, kann ich nur bestätigen. Und am besten auch keine Klimageräte auf dem Deckel oben. Wir hatten an einer Anlage mal einen verstopften Ablaufschlauch
für das Kondenswasser. Dieses ist dann auf einen großen FU getropft und hat ihn zerstört.


----------



## aPlauner (27 März 2020)

Hallo matty,

ein Einführen der Zuleitung(en) von oben incl. des Auflegens auf Klemmen/Schienensystem im oberen Bereich ist natürlich möglich.
Aus meiner Sicht sollten beim Aufbau eines Schaltschrankes aber einige Ausgangsbetrachtungen eine Rolle spielen:
- Habe ich einen Serienschrank, der eigentlich von unten angefahren wird. Dann ergibt die Variante mit einem Kabelrangierfeld oder einem
  Kabelkanal einen Sinn, indem man die Kabel nach unten führen kann. Vorteil: Die Schaltschrankkonstruktion bleibt unberührt.
- Kann mit einer Einspeisung von oben ein technisch sauberer Aufbau realisiert werden. Das heißt, eine Aufteilung nach EMV-sensiblen u.
  Leistungsverbrauchern ist möglich. Der Aufbau sollte auch den klimatechnischen Gesichtspunkten entsprechen.
- Darf mein Leistungsschalter (wenn verbaut) von oben eingespeist werden. Es gibt Typen bei denen das vom Hersteller nicht vorgesehen ist.
- Hat der Kunde überhaupt die Platzreserve für ein Kabelrangierfeld oder einem Kabelkanal.
Und da gibt es bestimmt noch weitere Randbedingungen.
Das Eindringen von Flüssigkeiten über Kabeleinführungen im Dach stellt doch eher einen ungewöhnlichen Sonderfall dar. Es sei denn, dass damit
am Einsatzort des Schaltschrankes explizit gerechnet werden muss, z.B. durch Spritwasser beim Reinigen usw.

VG


----------



## matty (31 März 2020)

Vielen Dank an alle für das Feedback.
Mich interessierte wie es generell von anderen Kollegen gehandhabt wird und ob es normative Beschränkungen gibt etc.

Das ich natürlich auf die Herstellerangaben von bspw Hauptschalter etc achten muss ist klar.

LG


----------

